# Biocube - 12/13G



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

Received a biocube from someone that gave up their hobby.

I'm thinking of using this as a hospital or a guppy tank... I was told it has a strong current from the way its designed. I haven't power the whole thing up yet.. 

If I go with guppies, do you guys think the current is too much for the fish ?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If the current is too strong you can always break it up a bit with your decor. How many gallons is it?


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

no idea.. i think its a 12 or 13. might be 14.. sitting in the basement begging me to fill it up


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like a nice tank. I think you have quite a few options as long as you are careful about overstocking.


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought about it, it seems too small now.. I'm looking towards a 20L or 30L and using these smaller tank as hospital tank..


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Any idea on what you're going to be doing with that biocube? I'd buy it off of you for the right price.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It's 12 litres or 12 gallons?


----------



## rsutoratosu (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe its 12 gallon, its fairly large and heavy. I dont even know if it fully works. Its been sitting in my basement since my friend gave it to me. I dont want to ship it either, it's probably going to get damaged.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

12 litres is a bit small to do anything much but 12 gallons has potential.
If you want ideas here's a couple of links:
Stocking a 10 Gallon Tank - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
Stocking 5, 10 and 20 Gallon FW Aquariums


----------

